# Hudson Valley MTB?



## SKidds (May 4, 2009)

Anyone around here ever ride any of the Hudson Valley areas such as Minnewaska, Mohonk, the Stewart Airport Buffer Zone, or Mount Beacon?


----------



## Philpug (May 4, 2009)

SKidds said:


> Anyone around here ever ride any of the Hudson Valley areas such as Minnewaska, Mohonk, the Stewart Airport Buffer Zone, or Mount Beacon?


I've ridden Minnewaska, just carriage trails but it is pretty. There is a pretty good 4 mile trail from the top of the Hang gliding launch to the Nevele in Ellenville. What is there near the Stewart airport?


----------



## SKidds (May 4, 2009)

Philpug said:


> What is there near the Stewart airport?


The buffer zone is a 5,600 acre multiple use area around the airport.  Variety of trails and single track.  Supposed to be pretty decent.  Google Stewart Airport buffer zone and you can find lots of info.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)

SKidds said:


> The buffer zone is a 5,600 acre multiple use area around the airport.  Variety of trails and single track.  Supposed to be pretty decent.  Google Stewart Airport buffer zone and you can find lots of info.



I've never been to Stewart but I hear its great.   Ninham in Carmelis another place you might want to check out...again I've never been but I hear its great.  Also, Blue Mtn is in Peekskill.  909 off the Taconic near Pleasant Valley is again supposed to rock, but I've never been.  Some reviews can be found here:

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-new-york/PLS_4566crx.aspx


----------



## SKidds (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the 411.  This is a good site that covers the best areas in Putnam, Dutchess and Ulster counties.

http://www.hudsonriver.com/mtbiking.htm

Bowdoin is about 10 minutes from my house, Stewart about 15, so those are the areas I'm most likley to check out first on that list.  For Stewart you do need to get a permit, but it looks like they are free.


----------

